# I've changed my mind.



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, I had a big shock the other day.

To supplement my income, I am a masseur. I used to do this in the 80's, and to be honest it was almost all women, bar the odd builder with a bad back.

Now for some reason it's all men! OK, I had one nice woman last week but she is a friend.

So I'll cut to the chase. Most of the men that come these days are over 40 and overweight. But just recently I had a guy who was well on the way to breaking my table. He had a nice personality, but his skin-tone was awful and let's just say... his legs were not the best I've seen. I am really sorry to go into details...

*EDIT: I cut out the details!*

Unfortunately for me, and unfortunately for you... I have a very graphic mind. I tried to imagine his wife's reaction to him making sexual advances.

Well, I used to think people who went off sex with their overweight partner were shallow. Now I am seeing things from a whole new perspective.

The thing is, all this guy needed to do was take some exercise, and cut out the rubbish food. I go jogging every day. I hate it! But I love the effect. Please people, if the above describes you, get some sound advice, and get yourself in shape.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Mark this made me laugh  and its true you need to work at looking after yourself and stay in good shape ! i actual love running although its hard with the children to find time but brisk walks with a buggy work well 
I think if my husband let him self go badly id find it hard to be sexually atracted to him ..


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> Mark this made me laugh  and its true you need to work at looking after yourself and stay in good shape ! i actual love running although its hard with the children to find time but brisk walks with a buggy work well
> I think if my husband let him self go badly id find it hard to be sexually atracted to him ..


Humpty, you should have seen the bit I had to cut out! you would not be laughing, I promise.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

ha ha good job you cut it out then because i do like to laugh


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

yuck


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I told my H if he ever gets like that I'll divorce him. its not just appearances, although that's part of it, its just the entire lifestyle.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Blanca said:


> I told my H if he ever gets like that I'll divorce him. its not just appearances, although that's part of it, its just the entire lifestyle.


Yes. Trans-fats for instance. This is an artificially hydrogenated fat that is in a lot of junk food. It has a melt in the mouth taste -so they tell me- but I am led to believe that it makes you put on weight faster than natural fat, and not only that, but it seems that the fat distribution leads to an "apple shaped" figure: Newswise Medical News | Trans Fat Leads To Weight Gain Even on Same Total Calories


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

ya ive read about trans-fats. i also read about high fructose corn syrup, which seems to be in everything nowadays. the corn syrup inhibits the body from burning fat or something. I try not to by stuff with that in it, but it seems almost impossible.


----------



## sunnygirl (Nov 23, 2008)

Blanca said:


> ya ive read about trans-fats. i also read about high fructose corn syrup, which seems to be in everything nowadays. the corn syrup inhibits the body from burning fat or something. I try not to by stuff with that in it, but it seems almost impossible.


Yes! Corn Syrup is in EVERYTHING! Yoghurt (!), bread, tomato sauce...I look at every label on everything I buy now. The thing is...usually the stuff without corn syrup costs about the same anyway. I think they do it just so they undercut the other brand by only a few cents-- just enough so you buy it. They must make a huge profit. Seems like a lot of food is filled with fillers like wheat gluten, soybean and canola oils, and corn syrup now.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

ya whats the deal with wheat gluten? i havent gotten around to reading about it but i see labels now that say, 'no gluten' so i guess its a bad thing.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Blanca & Sunnygirl,

Thanks for telling me about the high fructose corn syrup, I did not know about that, I will look out for it.

Blanca-

Some people have a gluten intolerance, and some people believe that even "normal" people should not have too much.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Just stick to real food and not packaged and boxed food and you should be ok.

My one weakness is: ice cream... other than that I can pass on sweets.
I also love a fresh grapefruit, sectioned in a bowl with a dab of sugar on top.
I bought a vitamix machine ( it was quite expensive) a few years ago and make all kinds of yummy food that tastes out of this world !!!!!!!
I bought some raw food cookbooks and try all kinds of things.

I could live on things made in my vitamix as its real whole and fresh food that tases good
but my husband is not a healthy eater.
yesterday he had: poterhouse steak, rice, zuccini and brownies ( I only made the rice and zuccini)
so its very hard to eat well with his preferences.


----------



## Sprite (Nov 3, 2008)

Blanca said:


> ya whats the deal with wheat gluten? i havent gotten around to reading about it but i see labels now that say, 'no gluten' so i guess its a bad thing.


Gluten in itself is not bad, some people are diagnosed as what they call Celiacs..which means their bodies can not process gluten. Since wheat gluten is in just about everything imaginable, it is extrememly hard for these people to actually find any kind of starchy foods that do not contain gluten.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

its best just to go back to basics and steer clear of all pre/made meals.. 
Its not easy but once you start it works out a lot cheaper and far more healthier , its all about planning ahead and menu making  ark at me this time last year it was whats in the freezer !! ha ha


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I like to cook, so I make everything from scratch. I sometimes cheat a bit by adding a bit of Helman's real mayonnaise to a sauce, but apart form that I just use the raw ingredients. Chiles ten to feature a lot, and no one was more surprised than me to learn it is a powerful aphrodisiac


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

trust you mark but thanks great tip


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> trust you mark but thanks great tip


Lightly fry the chillies and garlic together in olive oil...

I won't be held responsible for the consequences


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL... Mark... you're positively fresh...

this reminds me of 9 1/2 weeks, remember that movie? 

"I like bread and butter"....


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Was that the movie with the ice cube?


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

yes, and olives, and peppers, and honey, and grapes, and any food they could find in the fridge... man that was a strange movie, lol


----------

